
News Media - Jesus12m
Hi Guys,<p>I am trying to disrupt the media.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;firstperson.news&#x2F;index&#x2F;welcome<p>I would love to get some feedback on my start-up. Please comment!
======
veddox
1\. Your page took almost a minute to load.

2\. What does your platform offer that I can't already get via Twitter?

3\. You talk about the service being "free of media bias". But what about the
bias of the people reporting your news? Journalists are at least taught in
training that they ought to remain neutral in their reporting.

4\. How are you going to assure quality? Journalists are taught how to write
and most have a very good command of their language. I don't want to be
flooded by "news reports" chock full of linguistic errors. (Also, journalists
are taught how to do proper research.)

5\. Lastly, how do I even know that a report is truthful? If anybody can post
news, what's to stop a group of high-schoolers inventing an invasion of the US
by Mexico (or some other nonsense)?

I think you have a worthy aspiration, but to put it bluntly: I trust a well
curated selection of the traditional media with their trained, professional
journalists way more than a couple of guys running around with their smart
phones.

I find your current tagline of "disrupting the media" a) unnecessary, b)
impossible, and c) just a little bit arrogant. IMO your service would be much
more valuable if you set yourself up as augmenting the traditional media with
first-hand accounts of people on the ground. (That I might actually be
interested in.)

In short: your idea has potential, but I think you need to change the way you
present yourself and address a couple of quality concerns.

------
Mz
Let me suggest you check out the rules, etc, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

This probably should be submitted as a Show HN. This post probably will not
prevent you from submitting it as a Show HN because, as I understand it, you
will directly submit the link.

------
mirandac
No https support.

